# grounding breaker panel



## fuzzman (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently looked in my breaker panel and noticed that the nuetral and ground wires are connected to the same bar, i have heard that that is ok unless this is at a sub panel. my house has all cpvc plumbing. can someone tell me how my breaker panel should be grounded. as it stands i see no #4 bare copper hooked up to the grounding panel but my recepticle tester function properly.


----------



## triple D (Jun 26, 2010)

is your entire house plastic plumbing including main line coming in? if so you should have two ground rods outside, with a #6 copper to them from neutral bar.


----------



## fuzzman (Jun 26, 2010)

no i have access to my water supply line coming in to the house it is copper my question is do i need to run my ground from the neutral/ground bar to the water supply inlet or a ground fromn water supply inlet to ground rod


----------



## speedy petey (Jun 26, 2010)

fuzzman said:


> no i have access to my water supply line coming in to the house it is copper my question is do i need to run my ground from the neutral/ground bar to the water supply inlet or a ground fromn water supply inlet to ground rod


First off, please try to write in sentences. It is hard to read the way you are writing. Thanks.


If the main line coming into the house is metallic you must connect to this pipe within ' of where it enters the house. This wire originates at the neutral/ground bar of your service. You would typically use a #4cu for 200A and #8cu for 100A.


The reason your tester works is because these grounding electrode wires have NOTHING to do with grounding the circuits in your house. This is a different thing entirely. 
A circuit "ground" comes from the neutral to ground bond in your main panel in the form of a neutral bonding jumper which is installed when the service is installed.


----------



## triple D (Jun 26, 2010)

what did'nt show up in speedy's post is the number 5 before the 'symbol. you must be within 5' of the foundation or slab (where the pipe enters the building line) when you hook to water line. And you will also need the grnd rods I spoke of. Good luck.....


----------



## speedy petey (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, that's weird. I swore it was there in the preview. 
 Thanks DDD.


----------



## fuzzman (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Triple and Petey for all of the great information.  I understand what needs to be done.
Thanks again


----------

